# Weight Gain Furry comics



## hijimete (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm having a very hard time finding any bbw weight gain furry comics. ;.; I look all over the place & I always run into the same comics/just a few pages or pictures or story's again & again. What I'm asking is if my fellow fur's could plz help me compile a list of all the bbw fat furry & weight gain fat furry comics they know. any & all info would be very helpful to me :3 I feel like I've really hit a brick wall when looking for what I know full well is just waiting to be found.

P.S. No haters plz. Not everyone in the world likes the same thing.

I just happen to like this kind of thing, if you don't it's whatever but no need to hate.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 23, 2013)

It might be out there waiting to be found, but it shouldn't be. Ever.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 23, 2013)

No. This world does not need MORE weight gain shit.


----------



## Troj (Aug 23, 2013)

^^^^ Yeah, there doesn't seem to be any shortage of it from what I've seen on FA and SoFurry, and at cons. (And then there's e12-numberswhatever.) Various furry publishing houses appear to have whole series devoted to the subject! 

Because I'm compulsively helpful: Maybe OP needs to expand (ha) his search terms, or use a different search engine, or search publishers directly?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought people did it ironically.
People get off to that?


----------



## Troj (Aug 23, 2013)

People get off to EVERYTHING, Falaffel.

(Not usually all at once, though. You get what I mean.)


----------



## hijimete (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes people do indeed get off on that. There are just as many people that get off to weight gain stuff in fantasy or even in real practice just as much as fur's get off to yiff or the fantasy of being a real walking talk animal.

I happen to be a furry as well a fat admirer, I have a strong fat fetish & yes it does get me yiffy just being with a girl of larger size or to be blunt a fat to very fat girl. I prefer a fluffy girl greatly over a skinny girl for a mate as well. I do not have any shame in it nor should I.

I know its not everyone's cup of tea but I never said it had to be. It's just what I happen to love.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 23, 2013)

Troj said:


> People get off to EVERYTHING, Falaffel.
> 
> (Not usually all at once, though. You get what I mean.)


It's an awful thing, humanity.


----------



## Troj (Aug 24, 2013)

Seriously, Hij, you might try my suggestions above to change your search strategies, and you might try finding art you like on FA or some other site, and then seeing who THOSE artists like or are subscribed to. 

Different strokes for different folks, as they say.



			
				Falaffel said:
			
		

> It's an awful thing, humanity.



But, at least humans never cease to be interesting.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

Troj said:


> But, at least humans never cease to be interesting.


Not necessarily a positive but I agree.


----------



## hijimete (Aug 24, 2013)

well lets see. long before I ever posted this. I have only very rarely found a few pages of a fat fur comic or just super short comics on deviantart or a dead site called the "round house"  http://roundhouse.wulfnet.net/ with a few very old & never updated fat fur & weight gain fur story's & not much art work. I look on fur afinity,furry4life, the chan sites, deviantart, google images, any & all links to fur art & I still keep running into the same stuff day after day. Not bashing anyone who enjoys to draw fur art but honestly some fur art looks like it was drawn blindfolded with there foot well having some kind of fit or something so I am a little picky. I don't care if the art work looks great but it's not my thing if it looks like a 2 year old had drawn it.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

hijimete said:


> well lets see. long before I ever posted this. I have only very rarely found a few pages of a fat fur comic or just super short comics on deviantart or a dead site called the "round house"  http://roundhouse.wulfnet.net/ with a few very old & never updated fat fur & weight gain fur story's & not much art work. I look on fur afinity,furry4life, the chan sites, deviantart, google images, any & all links to fur art & I still keep running into the same stuff day after day. Not bashing anyone who enjoys to draw fur art but honestly some fur art looks like it was drawn blindfolded with there foot well having some kind of fit or something so I am a little picky. I don't care if the art work looks great but it's not my thing if it looks like a 2 year old had drawn it.


You're problem here is expecting people who like to draw overly fat animals _isn't _a 2 year old.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 24, 2013)

Cool! I can use this thread as a weapon against the person who invented fat shit rabbit week. I'm going to beat her over the head with this thread like a club vs a baby seel. Thanks OP!


----------



## Smelge (Aug 24, 2013)

At risk of doing the fat equivalent of an Auto-Godwin, billions of people are malnourished because they're living through famine or just poverty. And then we have people like this who fetishises being a sweaty fat fuck like it's admirable and not because they're too lazy to exercise or eat properly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> It's an awful thing, humanity.



Oh don't act so innocent. Weight gain is pretty vanilla.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2013)

I like big chicks. I just don't get off to anything expansion related. It's not the worst thing I've seen, but it's not for me. 
Though I've seen it. I get around.

OP look up the user Rabid on FA.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Oh don't act so innocent. Weight gain is pretty vanilla.


The sad truth is that you're right.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 24, 2013)

eat a cake OP


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2013)

Smelge said:


> At risk of doing the fat equivalent of an Auto-Godwin, billions of people are malnourished because they're living through famine or just poverty. And then we have people like this who fetishises being a sweaty fat fuck like it's admirable and not because they're too lazy to exercise or eat properly.



I'm guessing fat fetishists didn't choose what they find attractive. 
It's the billions of people who not only don't find it attractive, but want to be slimmer and choose to eat excessively _anyway _that deserve attention.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm guessing fat fetishists didn't choose what they find attractive.
> It's the billions of people who not only don't find it attractive, but want to be slimmer and choose to eat excessively _anyway _that deserve attention.





Do you think before you post? Like, ever?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 25, 2013)

Ostracize the OP for their fetish. 

Become the ultimate FAFer.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Ostracize the OP for their fetish.
> 
> Become the ultimate FAFer.



We're already on a fucking furry forum. 
What the fuck else to do?


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...m-Susanne-Eman-wants-to-be-heaviest-ever.html

Mmm so hawt.
Pity the rest requires a subscription, but the picture and headline alone...my god. That is what is wrong with fetishizing gaining enormous amounts of fat. You look like that woman! And you'll likely die if your body is slightly shaken out of the strange, ultra-fat, metastable equilibrium of slight healthiness.


----------



## Ginfinite (Aug 25, 2013)

Wolfgonewide, aokmidu, mikalapine, Sugarpoultry.....your welcome, i just happen to know these while browsing


----------



## Hewge (Aug 25, 2013)

OP seemed pretty okay with you guys hating. He didn't even run away crying...

FAF is losing its magical touch. :u


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...m-Susanne-Eman-wants-to-be-heaviest-ever.html
> 
> Mmm so hawt.
> Pity the rest requires a subscription, but the picture and headline alone...my god. That is what is wrong with fetishizing gaining enormous amounts of fat. You look like that woman! And you'll likely die if your body is slightly shaken out of the strange, ultra-fat, metastable equilibrium of slight healthiness.



Hahaha, I am sorry but "MOUNTAINOUS" made me crack up way more than it should!
And yes I agree, it is wrong to be fetishizing extreme weightgain like that.
Some of the more freaky shit like "vore" (ugh...) at least can't be done in real life. You can't swallow another human whole. But gaining extreme amounts of weight? That is VERY possible, as seen above!
It's dangerous, it's unhealthy and I am willing to go as far as to call it a mental sickness. If you are willing to risk your own life just to fulfill some weird sexual desire then you need help ASAP! I mean, look how huge she is! Look how dirty she is! Look how much her life has already degraded because of that giant amout of fat!
20k calories per day... That's 34 McDonald's Big Macs! That is over 7 kilos of the most unhealthy food every damn day! O_O

She is eliminating herself from the gene pool though so I can't really complain.


----------



## Troj (Aug 25, 2013)

The sad part about that story is that her poor kids may someday be without a mother to take care of them--to say nothing of the example she's currently setting for them right now.

Now, if not for the kids, my attitude would definitely be, "Her body, her business." 

People should be free to do whatever they wish with their own bodies, provided it doesn't harm or involve non-consenting parties. Thing is, kids and other dependents count as "non-consenting parties."

Fantasy, on the other hand, is totally a-OK. As long as it doesn't affect your daily life functioning, or again, hurt other people, I say, fap to whatever makes your horny little heart sing, and enjoy it. And if you can find a special someone who shares your special fetish, all the better for you both!

I'm pretty nonchalant about porn and erotica overall. Off the top of my head, I can only think of five fetishes that really make my skin crawl, to the point where I can't even entertain them intellectually. (And weight gain isn't one of the five.)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 25, 2013)

Troj said:


> The sad part about that story is that her poor kids may someday be without a mother to take care of them--to say nothing of the example she's currently setting for them right now.
> 
> Now, if not for the kids, my attitude would definitely be, "Her body, her business."
> 
> ...



I know people have their own thing and when it stays at fantasy it's not...as bad. Personally I still feel physically sick every time I see that extreme fetishized weight stuff pop up on FA. I come from a family who has lost members who lost their battle with food obsession and excessive weight. I have family that struggle with and work towards keeping the weight down or loosing it. So with that in mind I just can't deal with the whole extreme weight/gainer thing without it making me feel sick and feel angry.

There are so many people out there that struggle to eat, or struggle to stop eating, and or struggle to stay fit or get fit. So when people go off and make a whole gainer sub-culture, and fetishist weight gain/morbid obesity it is just...wrong to me on so many levels. I will be happy when a proper filter system is put in place because I tired of losing my appetite or feeling sick just by going to the the general browse on FA.

EDIT: That said to OP I am to understand that this kind of content is created by a very small minority in the community. So to even find a comic devoted to it is going to be a long shot. Or so it would seem to me.


----------



## Saga (Aug 26, 2013)

EVER TRIED BING?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...m-Susanne-Eman-wants-to-be-heaviest-ever.html
> 
> Mmm so hawt.
> Pity the rest requires a subscription, but the picture and headline alone...my god. That is what is wrong with fetishizing gaining enormous amounts of fat. You look like that woman! And you'll likely die if your body is slightly shaken out of the strange, ultra-fat, metastable equilibrium of slight healthiness.



Imagine having such a vacuous, such an ultimately pointless life, that you resort to something like this to be known for anything before your clock runs out.

It's fucking depressing.

That said, this has little to do with the actual topic.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 26, 2013)

SWEATY FAT FUCKS GET OUT AND DO SOME EXERCISE


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 26, 2013)

Way to piss into a sea of piss, guys. Bravo...


----------

